# CRLF nach bestimmtem Zeichen



## Eddymaniac (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit gewissen Textdateien. Diese Textdateien sind teilweise nur einzeilig, dafür aber fast endlos. Ich würde jetzt gerne nach einem bestimmten Zeichen (z.B. A oder < ein CRLF einfügen, damit die Dateien besser zu lesen sind. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das am besten machen könnte? Ein Kumpel hat zu mir gemeint mit:

crlf+ < testdatei1 > ausgabedatei1

Allerdings scheint das nicht ganz zu funktionieren...

Bin für jede Idee dankbar

Gruß,
Eddy


----------

